# Dateien vergleichen, Mail bei Unterschieden



## phedo (17. September 2007)

Hallo,

folgende Problemstellung:

Ich möchte zwei Dateien vergleichen. Sind sie gleich, passiert nichts (für Testzwecke wird jetzt noch eine Mail mit "nicht geaendert" verschickt, sind sie unterschiedlich, soll eine Mail mit den Unterschieden verschickt werden.

Folgendes Script:

CHECK=$(diff datei_neu.html datei_alt.html)
if [ -z "$CHECK" ]
 then

 echo "$CHECK" | mail -s "nicht geaendert" "meine@email.de";
else
 echo "$CHECK" | mail -s "geaendert" "meine@email.de";
fi

Soweit, so gut. Das Script funktioniert auch, wenn ich es über die Konsole aufrufe (ich bekomme eine "geandert"-Mail, wenn sich etwas geaendert hat). Allerdings funktioniert es nicht mehr, wenn ich es über Crontab (unter dem User, der auch auf der Konsole ist) aufrufen lasse. Ich bekomme immer eine "nicht geaendert"-Mail. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo genau mein Denkfehler liegt ? Ich vermute, daß etwas bei der if-Abfrage schief geht, doch warum funktioniert es bei einem ./script Aufruf, aber nicht bei einem Crontab-Aufruf ?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Phedo


----------



## Culebra (21. September 2007)

Hallo Phedo,

die Pfade in Deinem diff sind relativ. Verwendest Du von der crontab aus absolute? Wenn nicht, solltest Du Dich mit 'cd' in das entsprechende Verzeichnis bewegen...

Gruss,

Culebra


----------

